# Quick Story behind Hatchet Dan Bow...



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2009)

I was asked to give the ones that didn't make the Oconee TBG event a little info on how this bow was born.


I learned on Friday that Dan would make a bow by the campfire for all to watch so I was excited to see it done.
Saturday We talked him into doing it and we all gathered round the "fire"
It was to me very unique to watch him do his magic.When he was finished with it, he walked off and I asked "how much does he sell them for?"

The answer was "I don't think he has ever sold one, he gives them away". Well that sparked my interest even more so I got up real quick and went to shoot it with him.
After we got it broke in he walked off and I kept shooting.
I was actually doin pretty good with it, baldfish is my witness.
I looked back at Dan and he was smiling ear to ear. He knew I loved that bow so in the end he gave it to me and I was greatful. It is one of a kind and I plan on using it.
I told him I'd get a rabbit with it for sure but never planned for that to happen til Feb.
It still amazes me how the people are in this trad forum, everyone says it but its the truth. You will not find a better group of people to share your life with. Everytime I have been with them I leave happy, never having one moment that was bad and looking forward to the next time.
I remember just 2 short years ago Al, Marty, and myself were discussing right here in this forum how to get new guys(me at the time) into traditional archery http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165819&highlight=
So my thanks go out to Al for helping me get started, Marty for building me a bow and now Dan for giving me one more piece of the puzzle.
Dan named this bow "Oconee" , It's made from hickory and I hope we will see it again another day


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 18, 2009)

Some good reading and pics. there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 18, 2009)

Some of the best guys to hang with, they will give alot of thier knowledge freely.

Dan is good as gold!


----------



## gurn (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like the only one not happy is the tree rat. That bow is really traditional. You have to be proud to own it.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan is a great guy!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan is as fine a man as you`ll ever meet.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2009)

*HatchetDan*

He may be a little hard on the eyes but you aint gona find a finner fellow and just hope he dont get after you with one of his Hatchets  Also I have known Dan for over 30 years and dont think he has ever broke a game law !!!!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a good time and a nice bow


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 18, 2009)

A very good story and helps to show what kind of man Hatchet Dan is.  They don't get any better than that!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the story Martin, adding the pics lets everyone know this man better. Dan, is a truly unique man and wonderful friend. Doesn't matter if he's in GA or in TN he's the same where ever he goes!!!!
Donnie, I'd have to argue you the "hard on the eyes" you said. When I look at Dan or have the opportunity to be in his company, I see smiling eyes that are watchful and filled with knowledge, caring and concern for others. When he shakes your hand in "Hello", you'll feel work worn hands that are gentle and still rough, but you know they've held many things in them with wisdom and care. When he puts an arm around you to give a hug (just to us ladies!!!) you know he means it deeply and sincerely. His voice is quiet and deep and you can't help but wait to hear what he has to say.....now don't know about you, but that all says to me a fine, fine man to know as a friend!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 18, 2009)

No doubt you are blessed to have one of Hatchet Bow Dan's hatchet bows. He can come up with some unique names for them too, like the Holey-Moley bow. He always attracts a crowd when making one and it has become tradition around the shoot and hunt campfires.

Good job with the story Martin and great job on the bow Mr Dan!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan is a very fine man and I am lucky to call him a friend.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree Dan is a great guy!
I met him at chickasawhatchee and we talked for a while and even made me dinner! Thanks again Dan!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

great guy you wont find any better


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Dec 18, 2009)

that is too cool!
does he make the bow entirely with a hatchet from a stave?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

yes he does


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Dec 18, 2009)

no sandin' or scrapin' or draw knifin'?
that is very impressive


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed my time in camp with him.  He is one heck of a bowyer, and a great man to boot!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 18, 2009)

Fine story Martin. IMO, you have done that bow, HatchetDan and even that squirrel proud! 
I enjoyed reading that ;
thanks!


----------



## Necedah (Dec 18, 2009)

That is the second bow that I've seen Dan make. I have just been totally awed by the process both times. I felt like I stepped back several hundred years in time as I watched him release that bow from the stave.
Dan is a true master of the primitive and one of the gentlest, kindest men I've ever met.

Dave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I was asked to give the ones that didn't make the Oconee TBG event a little info on how this bow was born.
> 
> 
> I learned on Friday that Dan would make a bow by the campfire for all to watch so I was excited to see it done.
> ...


I too have come away from a gathering with a HatchetDan Bow!!......................We were shooting the targets at the Poole's this September, when I asked him about the bow in his hands

We got back to camp, and he called me over to shoot it. I didn't do so well with it at first. He then said turn it over. I started hitting what I was aiming at then!!

Later on he walked up to me, and handed the bow to me, and said Merry Christmas.........................Let me tell you I left there with one of the biggest grins on my face!!

It is my Favorite Bow to this date!!

I was showing this bow to my Dad, and strung it up, and pulled it back, when I heard a crack...........A small splinter in the handle area

I brought it with me to the Oconee hunt for advice on how to patch it. Dan started to tell me how to patch it, then said come on I'll do it it, it won't take minute!!..........I left there with my bow patched, grinning like a possum again

Dan is good folks


----------



## pine nut (Dec 20, 2009)

I tried to post as soon as I saw this thread, and it would have been the first answering post!  I just realized I must not have hit the enter button 'cause it ain't here!  Getting old in settin' in.  I wanted to say I completely agreed with Martin and what he said about Dan and everyone else!  
The first time I met Dan he gave me a bow too!  We were at the Cohutta hunt I think three yrs. ago, and packin' up to leave after the hunt when I said " I can't believe we're leaving and there has been no shooting in camp!"  We stopped packing and started shooting, and Dan handed me a hickory self bow and said try this one.  The only arrow I had with a field tip was down to two fletchin's and Dan said "I don't matter.  It will shoot!"  I did and made the best shot of the day for me!  I really didn't realize what a treasure  I had just been bestowed on me at the time.  Thanks again Dan.  I'm going to build some cane arrows someday and shoot a tournament  with it some day...I promise!
Anybody that missed  this time...well I'm just sorry for you, as it was a treasure for those who were there.  To quote Charlie Lamb again, "Being there was good enough!"
Bill


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 16, 2016)

I made this tribute to the Man Hatchet Dan in 09. He has helped me w many more things than just building bows.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 16, 2016)

*My tribute to the Hatchet Man*

I painted this watercolor of Dan several years ago at SGTP.  I believe it is hanging in his house.  He is the legend.
Another Dan (Spier)


----------



## JBranch (Aug 17, 2016)

My favorite Hatchet Dan quote is "Now take this and take off everything that doesn't look like a bow." Dan is truly one fine man that loves to introduce people to self bows. He usually has plenty of students at SGTP and you can tell he loves every second that a bow is being worked on there.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 17, 2016)

JBranch said:


> My favorite Hatchet Dan quote is "Now take this and take off everything that doesn't look like a bow." Dan is truly one fine man that loves to introduce people to self bows. He usually has plenty of students at SGTP and you can tell he loves every second that a bow is being worked on there.



amen


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 17, 2016)

JBranch said:


> My favorite Hatchet Dan quote is "Now take this and take off everything that doesn't look like a bow." Dan is truly one fine man that loves to introduce people to self bows. He usually has plenty of students at SGTP and you can tell he loves every second that a bow is being worked on there.



Tell it.


----------



## Lady Frost (Aug 18, 2016)

WOW!!  Dan is a great guy and I am glad you guys brought this thread back because I have only been shooting since last year.  I am going to show this to my kids because they think he is cool.  I really would love for my boys and myself to witness this firsthand!  That camp out sure looks like it was fun, I am so ready for one!!  Thanks again for sharing SB.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 19, 2016)

He would make an outstanding tour guide too. He knows both ends of every dirt road in the state.


----------

